

A new model for microblogging - duuble
http://www.slideshare.net/duuble/presentation1-7803797

======
wagemanh4x
I visited the site and when I saw "Best viewed in Chrome, Safari and Opera."
At the bottom of the page I left. But, I did read all of the elements all the
way down to the bottom of the page. Well, not really, I was staring at that
cool balloon.

You should have an "under construction" animated gif too. Since you are in
beta an all.

Good luck!

~~~
duuble
There were some problems when we tested it in IE and Firefox, so put that
there. But we have changed it.

